
Was C.T.E. Stealing His Mind? A Gunshot Provided the Answer - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/31/sports/cte-football-hairston-super-bowl.html
======
mooreds
This was haunting. What a tragedy.

I think these stories are going be the reason for the dimunition of American
football and hockey in the coming years.

If I were a franchise owner I would sell.

~~~
pseudolus
Malcolm Gladwell put out an excellent podcast on the issue that dealt
primarily with college football [0].

[0] [http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/22-burden-of-
proof](http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/22-burden-of-proof)

